
The Willful Blindness of Reactionary Liberalism - iron0013
https://newrepublic.com/article/158346/willful-blindness-reactionary-liberalism
======
iron0013
Honestly surprised HN wasn’t mentioned by name in this article.

------
masonic
TL;DR: "Any given vandal taking down a statue of Grant or Lincoln or
Washington is more committed to the cardinal liberal principles than any of
those leaders were"

~~~
AnimalMuppet
That seems to me to be a fair TL;DR. (And wow, did it need one!) Whether
that's a reasonable _position_ is a different question...

